# Gothic War



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

Has anyone bought this new book which has both Execution hour and Shadow point? Ive read Execution Hour and thought its portrayal of space battles were superb, but never found its sequel here. 

Now they have been on print-on-demand atleast awhile now, but been reading little bad points on its sequel and dont want to buy it and get disappointed. If it turns out to be even close to first book, gonna order it next week myself.


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

Due to massive amount of replies i actually did what i said and ordered it before xmas and finished it last month.

Execution Hour i read before when it first came and have to say its simply best book about Imperial Navy in action. Shadow point has Eldar too and is found it real good story too. Although first still has upper hand.

I would recommend everyone with even little interest, to buy this Print on Demand title from BL directly. Its really shame that these titles hardly get any coverage on this site. These books were so good that i would have liked more books about Gothic War to come out.


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

I believe ADB has mentioned BL considering finishing the series, possibly with ADB himself doing it.


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Worldkiller said:


> I believe ADB has mentioned BL considering finishing the series, possibly with ADB himself doing it.


Please let that be true.


----------

